

A search engine for US trademarks - e1ven
http://www.trademarkia.com

======
terrellm
Seems like it is primarily scraping content from the USPTO search
([http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/gate.exe?f=login&p_lang=engli...](http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/gate.exe?f=login&p_lang=english&p_d=trmk))
and being monetized by trying to sell their own legal services? Maybe I am
missing something.

~~~
micks56
That's what I gather, too. Looks like an added service is that they will
notify you when similar marks to yours are filed. (found here:
<http://www.trademarkia.com/press-release.aspx>)

I am interested in seeing how (if?) they implement that. A mark is more than
words; It is also the colors and shapes that comprise the mark. I wonder how
they will determine whether a mark is similar when someone picks a logo that
looks like yours.

It doesn't seem like their claim of "Search all U.S. trademarks filed since
1870..." is correct. Trademarkia doesn't have the mark that I filed in August,
but it is on the USPTO website.

~~~
rabhyanker
Hello, you are correct. We havent indexed 2009 USPTO data yet on Trademarkia.
Will be indexed in about 1 month, we are in the process of doing this now.
Once 2009 data is indexed, we'll be updating the site daily. I wrote a
detailed post below. Raj

------
skmurphy
Seems like data is out of date. We were granted a trademark on "Bootstrappers
Breakfast" that was granted June 23.
[http://www.bootstrappersbreakfast.com/blog/2009/06/24/bootst...](http://www.bootstrappersbreakfast.com/blog/2009/06/24/bootstrappers-
breakfast-is-now-a-registered-trademark/) A search here finds 11/12/2008 as
the last action, so they are between three months and almost a year out of
date. A more accurate search is available from <http://www.uspto.gov/>

~~~
rabhyanker
We haven't indexed the 2009 data yet. We will be doing so in the coming month.
After that time, we'll be updating the site daily with the latest USPTO data.
Trademarkia will soon be just as accurate as the USPTO, with much more
deeper/interesting search capabilities. Stay tuned. Raj Abhyanker CEO of
Trademarkia

------
metachris
Wow, great to be able to search so easy for trademarked names!

A couple of days ago I've received my first DMCA notice by Hasbro for my free
Android Game "Connect Four Online". Reason was that the name "Connect Four" is
trademarked.

Too bad, it was already in the top-30's and now it is suspended. I hope for
google to accept a new version with a changed name and update it.

~~~
idm
wait a second - the Digital Millennium _Copyright_ Act is enforceable for
issues with the US Patent and Trademark office?

All the same, your story is simultaneously cool and a shame. Good luck getting
it back online!

~~~
rabhyanker
In case you are interested, here are all U.S. trademarks of Hasbro. They have
more than 4000 trademarks :

[http://www.trademarkia.com/company-hasbro-
inc-544799-page-1-...](http://www.trademarkia.com/company-hasbro-
inc-544799-page-1-2)

    
    
      Also, here is the details for the Connect Four mark referenced above. 
    

[http://www.trademarkia.com/trademark-
details.aspx?tid=730199...](http://www.trademarkia.com/trademark-
details.aspx?tid=73019915)

Raj Abhyanker CEO of Trademarkia

------
halo
A search engine for _US_ trademarks.

~~~
rabhyanker
Hello,

Thank you for starting this thread on Trademarkia! I am Raj Abhyanker, and the
CEO of Trademarkia (www.trademarkia.com), a 2 person startup here in Palo
Alto, CA. We just launched this Monday September 14, 2009 the TechCrunch50
Demo Pit.

We have only indexed USPTO trademark data from 1870 till December 31, 2008. We
have not yet indexed the 2009 data, and that is why the mark recently filed in
August 2009 is not showing up. The 2009 data will be indexed, and the site
will be refreshed daily in about 1 month.

You are correct, our revenue model will be in the filing services for new
marks (state, federal and international), and the re-filing of expired and
abandoned trademarks by new owners. Because we automate and simplify the
process, we are able to offer a lower cost, highly reliable method for these
services.

In addition, we will provide infringement monitoring against new trademark
filings. With regards to logo marks, we have developed a unique search engine
for things inside of logos based on never before indexed legacy USPTO
classification codes. For example, you can see inside logos here:
<http://www.trademarkia.com/trademark-logo-design>

After we are funded, we plan to indexing all 50 state U.S. trademark filings,
as well as those in as many international countries as possible. We are
currently looking for partners (domain name registrars, logo design companies,
etc.) that might want to create interesting and cool APIs between our site and
theirs.

If you have any further questions regarding Trademarkia (or want to help),
please feel free to call me at 650-965-8731 or email me at raj@trademarkia.com

Thank you once again for starting this thread. YCombinator is a great
resource.

Respectfully yours,

Raj

Raj Abhyanker CEO & IP Attorney Trademarkia.com

